# New PRW-60 Pro Trek



## beany_bot

Couldn't find this on here, so thought I would share. 
It's marketed as a smaller PRW6100. Got to say I am very tempted. I've been looking at the 7000, sunset and tide is great. but the size concerns me. I personally think this looks better than the 6100. But thats to each their own.






https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/protrek/prw-60.html

https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-60-a-smaller-triple-sensor-analog-digital/


----------



## Slm643

Wow that looks cool, and I've got a PRW-3500-1cr, looks like I might need to replace that! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Just be careful though because the allure of the 7000 is more than just Tide and Sunrise/Sunset. The module is better as it also has the better Compass, a 30min/2hr Baro trend as well.

This watch looks nice but has absolutely no feature enhancements from when the 6000 originally came out a few years ago.

I wore my 7000 the other day and I have a 6.5" wrist:


----------



## beany_bot

Odie said:


> This watch looks nice but has absolutely no feature enhancements from when the 6000 originally came out a few years ago.


I think the entire angle of this watch is that it is smaller than the 6100. Nothing to do with performance. 
I can see where Casio are coming from. I'll bet if showed 100 members of the general public a 6100 and asked, what is that main flaw? 90+ of them would say it's size. 
So although I don't think the 6100 is too big. Many do. And they stand to sell many more units by shrinking it down.

P.S. I still plan to get a 7000. But I literally cant anywhere in the UK that sells them. Don't fancy paying over £500 for it to come from Japan either.


----------



## Eric.S

One other thing that 7000 wins on is its world time is shown in LCD windows instead of main dial (AFAIK coz I don't own a 7000, confirmation welcome). One of my major complaints to many analog Gs/Protreks is it takes too long for hands to spin to position, and I use worldtime a lot.



Odie said:


> Just be careful though because the allure of the 7000 is more than just Tide and Sunrise/Sunset. The module is better as it also has the better Compass, a 30min/2hr Baro trend as well.
> 
> This watch looks nice but has absolutely no feature enhancements from when the 6000 originally came out a few years ago.
> 
> I wore my 7000 the other day and I have a 6.5" wrist:


----------



## Eric.S

Love the size. Any sapphire?


----------



## Funbags

42mm I like the size. Any idea on price?


----------



## Eric.S

given feature wise it's same as 6100, price may be close too. that's my guess.


Funbags said:


> 42mm I like the size. Any idea on price?


----------



## Eric.S

I'm very intrigued by this smaller PRW-60! Any one can confirm the module number? Is it gonna adopt Module 5480 from PRW-7000? Also when will it be available?


----------



## beany_bot

Eric.S said:


> I'm very intrigued by this smaller PRW-60! Any one can confirm the module number? Is it gonna adopt Module 5480 from PRW-7000? Also when will it be available?


Im pretty sure it has the same features as the PRW6100. So basically a smaller version of that.


----------



## Eric.S

My only concern is at world time mode, whether the world time is shown in LCD or by spinning main dial.



beany_bot said:


> Im pretty sure it has the same features as the PRW6100. So basically a smaller version of that.


----------



## lanjim

Any idea when it will be released? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funbags

when is this exepected to be available?


----------



## sky_sun

THE WATCH it will release it from 18th May


----------



## sky_sun

"PRO TREK" which realized high-spec function with small size
Size easy to wear for women and real climbers

source casio japan 
https://www.casio.co.jp/release/2018/0418_prw-60/


----------



## Fergfour

According to that spec sheet it's not 42 mm?


----------



## Eric.S

Not sure but i suspect 42mm is the bezel diameter and 47.3mm includes crown.


Fergfour said:


> According to that spec sheet it's not 42 mm?


----------



## Fergfour

Eric.S said:


> Not sure but i suspect 42mm is the bezel diameter and 47.3mm includes crown.


Yeah that crossed my mind too.


----------



## Funbags

now I know what '****suryou' means!


----------



## beany_bot

Anywhere selling this yet?


----------



## sky_sun

IN JAPAN YES FROM RAKUTEM JP OR YAHOO SHOPPINH JP 
PRICE 39000 YEN


----------



## GaryK30

According to G-Central, it was released yesterday in Japan.

https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-60-a-smaller-triple-sensor-analog-digital/


----------



## KME

I'm on vacation now in Japan and found the new PRW-60 a few days ago when I looked at the other Pro Trek models. The sale start for PRW-60 was 18th of May here in Japan. The stock seems limited in different stores so I decided yesterday to purchase on. So this morning local time I purchased the black version. I really like the smaller size. 

Only Japanese manual in the box but English is avaliable online to download. I got an International warranty card and it seems valid in my country.


----------



## Fergfour

Pics/wrist shot would be nice...


----------



## KME

They coming here


----------



## Fergfour

Excellent, looks nice. These should satisfy those looking for a more compact Protrek. Like me.


----------



## Eric.S

eBay now has a few Japanese sellers for PRW-60, asking around $500. Amazon US also has a few Japanese sellers for less.


----------



## mugwump867

Plenty are showing up at the usual Japanese websites like Rakuten for around $375US shipped. A little too rich for my blood since I got my PRG-600 for around $200 but I do like that smaller size.


----------



## a_lyfe

As much as I like my PRG-650..... I think I might like this one better. That's all I needed was another watch to get


----------



## Funbags

I will get one if/when the price comes down.


----------



## Fergfour

Anyone else pull the trigger on the PRW60 yet? I'm close..


----------



## mugwump867

> Anyone else pull the trigger on the PRW60 yet? I'm close..


Still too pricey. I'm hoping some will pop up at online stores that often have coupons like with the PRG-600 I snagged from Kohl's.


----------



## quenta

I like it, seems nice  But i'd like to see a prw3100 side to side with it, to get an idea of what the size would be ...

There's one downside on the ananlog/digital prw models, the trek logs... Why there are not trek logs feature on those models ?? A matter of memory ?


----------



## quenta

I like it, seems nice  But i'd like to see a prw3100 side to side with it, to get an idea of what the size would be ...

There's one downside on the ananlog/digital prw models, the trek logs... Why there are not trek logs feature on those models ?? A matter of memory ?


----------



## sfb

It is really a beautiful timepiece but its too pricey.


----------



## mclusky

Smaller Pro-trek, interesting, I wonder if the crystal and bezel diameter are smaller enough for the price difference.


----------



## Funbags

I would love to see a side by side of prw60 vs prw6100 to see the size difference.


----------



## a_lyfe

Funbags said:


> I would love to see a side by side of prw60 vs prw6100 to see the size difference.


----------



## a_lyfe

Funbags said:


> I would love to see a side by side of prw60 vs prw6100 to see the size difference.



View attachment 13236021


----------



## Precise

I don't mind size, when it's not too heavy. I have the original, and it's not heavy, nor awkward on my wrist.
Alan


----------



## bmmh05

I ordered the new PRW-60YAE version that was released in Japan. It is much more appealing to me than the other models. I will try to remember to upload photos here.


----------



## jtaka1

I have a prg300 for my beater and it's perfect. I want one of these, but can't decide between black or blue. It seems like a perfect size. Just purchased a prg650, but it was ridiculously large on my 6.5" wrist so I returned it.
ebay has 15% off code today and will bring the blue one down to about $335...


----------



## bmmh05

Here you are. Fits better than any Casio watch that I've placed on my wrist...and I've basically bought/tried all of them. I'll probably sell this because that's what I do.. I'm a digital guy, but wanted to see this new design in person, my e bay id is USMC2311A1B. Love the tan back of the strap, does not glow in the dark like that odd PRG650 model. If I were to keep a watch between the 6600/600/6100, this one would win without a doubt. They nailed the right size...


----------



## bmmh05

Here you are. Fits better than any Casio watch that I've placed on my wrist...and I've basically bought/tried all of them. I'll probably sell this because that's what I do.. I'm a digital guy, but wanted to see this new design in person, my e bay id is USMC2311A1B. Love the tan back of the strap, does not glow in the dark like that odd PRG650 model. If I were to keep a watch between the 6600/600/6100, this one would win without a doubt. They nailed the right size...

View attachment 13299493


View attachment 13299491


View attachment 13299497


View attachment 13299499


View attachment 13299501


View attachment 13299505


View attachment 13299507


View attachment 13299509


----------



## vinny72xx

Sunrise/sunset times? Sapphire?


----------



## Odie

vinny72xx said:


> Sunrise/sunset times? Sapphire?


Not with this model, hoping they start using the 7000 module in future Protrek versions.


----------



## Miklos86

bmmh05 said:


> Here you are. Fits better than any Casio watch that I've placed on my wrist...and I've basically bought/tried all of them. I'll probably sell this because that's what I do.. I'm a digital guy, but wanted to see this new design in person, my e bay id is USMC2311A1B. Love the tan back of the strap, does not glow in the dark like that odd PRG650 model. If I were to keep a watch between the 6600/600/6100, this one would win without a doubt. They nailed the right size...
> 
> View attachment 13299493
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299491
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299497
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299499
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299501
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299505
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299507
> 
> 
> View attachment 13299509


Thanks for the photos! It is indeed great size. Still prefer the 6600 for styling though.

Hope you'll find a keeper someday 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dctokyo

Just had a family member pick this up for me in Tokyo for $320


----------



## jtaka1

Just in from Japan. 
Tried prg650, but was way to big. This is perfect for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Eric.S

Thanks for sharing. Great photos. I really like the size comparison side by side with 3000. It is compact indeed.


----------



## mugwump867

Great pics! I really want to try one on for size but it doesn't look like any of the major US retailers are stocking them. I was lucky to grab a PRG-600 from Kohls at a killer price and don't want to pony up for one of these quite yet.


----------



## jtaka1

mugwump867 said:


> Great pics! I really want to try one on for size but it doesn't look like any of the major US retailers are stocking them. I was lucky to grab a PRG-600 from Kohls at a killer price and don't want to pony up for one of these quite yet.


Yeah I got a prg650 on eBay for well under $200 and it was really nice. Unfortunately, it looked like a dinner plate on my wrist. I just couldn't wait to get this one.


----------



## mugwump867

jtaka1 said:


> Yeah I got a prg650 on eBay for well under $200 and it was really nice. Unfortunately, it looked like a dinner plate on my wrist. I just couldn't wait to get this one.


I hear that. The PRG-600 looks massive on my 7.25" wrist as well which is why I rarely wear it anymore even though it's very lightweight and comfortable. Are the PRW-60s now locked down as to strap options or can you still swap on any strap like the 600s? It looks like they lost a good chuck of their size by modifying the strap placement so I'm guessing it's all proprietary now.


----------



## jtaka1

mugwump867 said:


> I hear that. The PRG-600 looks massive on my 7.25" wrist as well which is why I rarely wear it anymore even though it's very lightweight and comfortable. Are the PRW-60s now locked down as to strap options or can you still swap on any strap like the 600s? It looks like they lost a good chuck of their size by modifying the strap placement so I'm guessing it's all proprietary now.












Haven't tried any other strap, but it's 22mm.


----------



## Damienr8

Just wanted to say this while discussing the size of this new PRW-60 model.

Over the weekend, i took the subway down to the Gshock store in Soho, NYC. I personally wear a Garmin Fenix 5, the 47mm version - the 42mm Fenix 5s looks whimpy and the 51mm Fenix 5X is gargantuan. I tried on the *PRG-650* they had in stock thinking it would be massive and dare i say it, it was almost identical to the size of my Fenix 5, even though the 650 measures 51.6mm in diameter. For reference, here are the sizes for the 6000/600 series

*prw-6600 *_Dimensions (H x W x D) 51,6mm x 51,5mm x 13,6mm Weight approx. 80 g_
*prw-6000* _Dimensions (H x W x D) 57,9mm x 52,1mm x 12,8mm Weight approx. 73 g_
*prw-6100* _Dimensions (H x W x D) 58,0mm x 51,6mm x 12,8mm Weight approx. 74 g_

In summary, for those thinking the regular 51.6mm 6600/650 is too large for your ~6.5" wrists, give it a try as it wears almost identical to the Fenix 5 (47mm version)


----------



## Eric.S

Damienr8 said:


> Just wanted to say this while discussing the size of this new PRW-60 model.
> 
> Over the weekend, i took the subway down to the Gshock store in Soho, NYC. I personally wear a Garmin Fenix 5, the 47mm version - the 42mm Fenix 5s looks whimpy and the 51mm Fenix 5X is gargantuan. I tried on the *PRG-650* they had in stock thinking it would be massive and dare i say it, it was almost identical to the size of my Fenix 5, even though the 650 measures 51.6mm in diameter. For reference, here are the sizes for the 6000/600 series
> 
> *prw-6600 *_Dimensions (H x W x D) 51,6mm x 51,5mm x 13,6mm Weight approx. 80 g_
> *prw-6000* _Dimensions (H x W x D) 57,9mm x 52,1mm x 12,8mm Weight approx. 73 g_
> *prw-6100* _Dimensions (H x W x D) 58,0mm x 51,6mm x 12,8mm Weight approx. 74 g_
> 
> In summary, for those thinking the regular 51.6mm 6600/650 is too large for your ~6.5" wrists, give it a try as it wears almost identical to the Fenix 5 (47mm version)


Yes specs on paper can be misleading. Casio measures with buttons/crown included I suspect.


----------



## Damienr8

Eric.S said:


> Yes specs on paper can be misleading. Casio measures with buttons/crown included I suspect.


I'm going to agree with your statement. Side by side the protrek and garmin looked very close in diameter.


----------



## GaryK30

New version with titanium bracelet.

https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-60t-7a-with-titanium-band/


----------



## fwafwow

bmmh05 said:


> Here you are. Fits better than any Casio watch that I've placed on my wrist...and I've basically bought/tried all of them. I'll probably sell this because that's what I do..


Do you still own it?


----------



## tk1971

GaryK30 said:


> New version with titanium bracelet.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-60t-7a-with-titanium-band/


I just received my non-titanium PRW-60 from an eBay seller who bought it but found that it was too small for him.

It's a perfect fit for me.

IMO, the rubber strap is nice... like Isofrane nice!

Since my PRW-2500T is on a Bond Zulu strap I wanted to re-purpose the titanium bracelet to fit the PRW-60.



















It worked out better than I thought. The PRW-2500T bracelet has larger diameter holes than the spring bars, so I had to use leather strap tubes. The 22mm spring bars slide into the tubes which slide into the bracelet. Perfect fit.

For spacers, I used stainless steel rondelles sized: 3.5mm x 1.5mm, with a 2mm hole.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/361522247408

I had to reduce the width slightly by sliding each of the sides on some sandpaper. I also had to slide a file through them to get rid of some flashing on one side of each of the 8 spacers.

I actually like the 2-tone look. The bezel matches the titanium bracelet nicely. Here are a few in-process pics.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beany_bot

that is LOVELY!


----------



## Miklos86

GaryK30 said:


> New version with titanium bracelet.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-prw-60t-7a-with-titanium-band/


That caught my eye as well. I hope they'll treat the PRW-6600 the same way (titanium bracelet, muted colors). Bit of an eclectic mix - titanium bracelet, steel bezel, resin case - but it works. The positive display is great, too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought a Protrek 6000, I love it and I'm a mechanical guy usually.

Such a comfortable rubber strap. 









I don't mind the extra 5mm. Great price too at $225.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a Protrek 6000, I love it and I'm a mechanical guy usually.
> 
> Such a comfortable rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the extra 5mm. Great price too at $225.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the PRG-600. It's a nice watch.


----------



## axinnel

Darn it! You just made it harder for me to decide. First, I was considering a PAW200T-7. Then I thought, if the PRW3000 is still pretty thin, and it costs much less, I should get that one. Now, you show me the PR60, and I like that one. So, instead of trying to decide between two watches, I have to decide between three. Ugh!

What do you all think?


----------



## axinnel

Darn it! You just made it harder for me to decide. First, I was considering a PAW200T-7. Then I thought, if the PRW3000 is still pretty thin, and it costs much less, I should get that one. Now, you show me the PR60, and I like that one. So, instead of trying to decide between two watches, I have to decide between three. Ugh!

What do you all think?


----------



## Eric.S

axinnel said:


> Darn it! You just made it harder for me to decide. First, I was considering a PAW200T-7. Then I thought, if the PRW3000 is still pretty thin, and it costs much less, I should get that one. Now, you show me the PR60, and I like that one. So, instead of trying to decide between two watches, I have to decide between three. Ugh!
> 
> What do you all think?


Forget about 3000. Choose between 60 and 3100.


----------



## tk1971

Just to switch things up. Here is the PRW-60 on a cheap 22mm black stainless shark mesh bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

https://www.g-central.com/pro-trek-...nd-prw-60yge-1ajr-with-elastic-silicone-band/

Casio just keeps adding better and better variations to this watch. While I still prefer the 6600, the black composite version of this 60 also looks great.


----------



## Eric.S

Finally pulled the trigger on the black/orange one. Can’t wait!!


----------



## Eric.S

Reporting back. Finally got it. Super fast shipping. Ordered Sunday and arrived Wed from Japan. Bought from Premium Japan on Amazon.

Overall love the simple clear watch face, color accent and size (wears similar to PRW3100). Perfect size for my 6.5 in wrist. Strap is much softer and much more comfortable than 3100 and even more so than Protrek carbon fiber straps. Lume and backlight is just sick!

Unfortunately this particular one is defect that the smart crown only adjusts backwards not forward. After texting back and forth with seller, decided to take the deal of keeping the watch for partial refund, instead of sending back and forth potentially waiting a long time and paying restocking fee. I do not really care about adjusting forward (on my good days when OCD doesn't kick in as once set it does not need constant adjusting, and backwards works fine, just slower in some case.

Wrist shot.


----------



## Miklos86

Eric.S said:


> Reporting back. Finally got it. Super fast shipping. Ordered Sunday and arrived Wed from Japan. Bought from Premium Japan on Amazon.
> 
> Overall love the simple clear watch face, color accent and size (wears similar to PRW3100). Perfect size for my 6.5 in wrist. Strap is much softer and much more comfortable than 3100 and even more so than Protrek carbon fiber straps. Lume and backlight is just sick!
> 
> Unfortunately this particular one is defect that the smart crown only adjusts backwards not forward. After texting back and forth with seller, decided to take the deal of keeping the watch for partial refund, instead of sending back and forth potentially waiting a long time and paying restocking fee. I do not really care about adjusting forward (on my good days when OCD doesn't kick in as once set it does not need constant adjusting, and backwards works fine, just slower in some case.
> 
> Wrist shot.


Looks right at home on your wrist. Wear it in good health!

It the bezel shiny or more of a muted gunmetal color? The PRW-6600 is the latter, while or pictures the PRW-60 appears to be the former.


----------



## Eric.S

The blue and white accent ones (PRW-60-2A) have shiny bezel while this black/orange accent one is muted gunmetal color. Exactly why I chose this version.


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> Reporting back. Finally got it. Super fast shipping. Ordered Sunday and arrived Wed from Japan. Bought from Premium Japan on Amazon.
> 
> Overall love the simple clear watch face, color accent and size (wears similar to PRW3100). Perfect size for my 6.5 in wrist. Strap is much softer and much more comfortable than 3100 and even more so than Protrek carbon fiber straps. Lume and backlight is just sick!
> 
> Unfortunately this particular one is defect that the smart crown only adjusts backwards not forward. After texting back and forth with seller, decided to take the deal of keeping the watch for partial refund, instead of sending back and forth potentially waiting a long time and paying restocking fee. I do not really care about adjusting forward (on my good days when OCD doesn't kick in as once set it does not need constant adjusting, and backwards works fine, just slower in some case.
> 
> Wrist shot.


Nice looking watch.

What if you need to adjust the reference altitude up by 100 feet? How is this accomplished by adjusting backward only?


----------



## WES51

Congratulations to this beautiful watch. I think your color combination would be my first choice as well.
I hope you can figure out some solution to the impaired crown function.


----------



## Eric.S

GaryK30 said:


> Nice looking watch.
> 
> What if you need to adjust the reference altitude up by 100 feet? How is this accomplished by adjusting backward only?


Good catch. There I thought all adjustments will eventually run in circles. So I tried to adjust altitude down to negative readings and kept going until 10min later it hit -9999ft and then stopped there!! So there's no way for me to adjust up with the defect crown. I ended up exchanging it with another color model coz the first color choice model is out. Started to grow on me after a few days. Pic.


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> Good catch. There I thought all adjustments will eventually run in circles. So I tried to adjust altitude down to negative readings and kept going until 10min later it hit -9999ft and then stopped there!! So there's no way for me to adjust up with the defect crown. I ended up exchanging it with another color model coz the first color choice model is out. Started to grow on me after a few days. Pic.


I'm glad you were able to get a replacement that works properly.


----------



## hooliganjrs

Finally a Protrek that doesn't look like a wall clock and in a wearable/useable package. I had a PRW7000 before and although it had some added features that this module does not have (tide/moon graph) plus 200m water resist and sapphire - I am gladly willing to sacrafice those for this design! Pics below for size reference on my 7.250 inch wrist.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

I'll get one when they make a sapphire version. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdukesix

The new PRW60FC version does have a sapphire crystal. Here's the tag from one I just bought in Japan which lists that feature. Or at least that's what I was told by multiple salespeople since I don't speak or read Japanese. If anyone can read Japanese and this doesn't list a sapphire crystal please let me know


----------



## hooliganjrs

bigdukesix said:


> The new PRW60FC version does have a sapphire crystal. Here's the tag from one I just bought in Japan which lists that feature. Or at least that's what I was told by multiple salespeople since I don't speak or read Japanese. If anyone can read Japanese and this doesn't list a sapphire crystal please let me know
> 
> View attachment 13701479


Curious, I might have to do some digging. The couple of specs I've seen for my PRW-60T-7AJF show 'inorganic or mineral glass? Would be cool if it was sapphire but definitely not a deal breaker.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdukesix

I think the sapphire is unique to the “FC” version of the PRW-60 along with the composite bracelet.


----------



## Eric.S

bigdukesix said:


> The new PRW60FC version does have a sapphire crystal. Here's the tag from one I just bought in Japan which lists that feature. Or at least that's what I was told by multiple salespeople since I don't speak or read Japanese. If anyone can read Japanese and this doesn't list a sapphire crystal please let me know
> 
> View attachment 13701479


Believe last row of Japanese characters, the one right above "PRW-60FC....", says sapphire glass.


----------



## northfield

I bought a PRW-60T-7AJF and just received it from Japan -- very nice watch! Unfortunately while resizing the titanium bracelet I made the rookie mistake of not realizing I was dealing with a pin and tube system, and lost two tubes. Since I was removing two links, I was able to recover (I had a total of 4 tubes and lost two, but only needed two to put the bracelet back together). I wondered -- are these tubes a standard size item that I could order? Anyone know a supplier or part number?


----------



## GaryK30

The part you need may be the one called C-Ring (Band Link). You can email or call PacParts to verify.

Casio PRW60T-7A Parts and Accessories


----------



## northfield

That's it! Having spent half an hour crawling around my carpet looking for those with an Optivisor on, I would recognize that piece anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## beany_bot

hooliganjrs said:


> Finally a Protrek that doesn't look like a wall clock and in a wearable/useable package. I had a PRW7000 before and although it had some added features that this module does not have (tide/moon graph) plus 200m water resist and sapphire - I am gladly willing to sacrafice those for this design! Pics below for size reference on my 7.250 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This titanium model looks so damn nice. I've never had a metal Protrek before so I am a bit nervous buying. But I really do like the pics. I wonder how that exact watch looks on a resin band if I don't get on with metal bracelet. Do you have some more wrist shots please?


----------



## beany_bot

Can anyone tell me how recessed the glass is from the bezel? Is it well protected?


----------



## bigdukesix

The crystal is very slightly recessed below the bezel. Not really enough to provide any protection. Despite the smaller size of the PRW60 it’s still a relatively large crystal. I’d recommend getting the FC version with sapphire. I’ve already got some scratches on the bezel of mine and I’m pretty sure the crystal would have been scratched as well if it wasn’t sapphire.


----------



## Eric.S

beany_bot said:


> Can anyone tell me how recessed the glass is from the bezel? Is it well protected?


I owned one and put a plastic protective film on the crystal, with the film it's flush to the bezel. So minimum recess.


----------



## beany_bot

bigdukesix said:


> The crystal is very slightly recessed below the bezel. Not really enough to provide any protection. Despite the smaller size of the PRW60 it's still a relatively large crystal. I'd recommend getting the FC version with sapphire. I've already got some scratches on the bezel of mine and I'm pretty sure the crystal would have been scratched as well if it wasn't sapphire.


Problem is I want the Titanium version. Doesn't appear that its sapphire. I've worn a PRW-5000 daily for about 8 years. It's mineral glass and I don't have a single scratch on the glass. But it has a reasonable bezel height. Maybe I am just careful and it wont matter?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think there a various hardness of mineral crystal as I’ve scratched plenty of Seiko watch in my lifetime. I was hesitant 10 years back about buying a Luminox because of the stated hardened mineral glass. It was PVD coated as well. Yet even being my travel beater, for heat, sports and saltwater, I never have seen a scratch or any flaked PVD coating. 

I’m sure peoples MMV. Citizen seems to put a lot of thought into their watch design and builds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxiang

beany_bot said:


> Problem is I want the Titanium version. Doesn't appear that its sapphire. I've worn a PRW-5000 daily for about 8 years. It's mineral glass and I don't have a single scratch on the glass. But it has a reasonable bezel height. Maybe I am just careful and it wont matter?


I bought a glass screen protector and its worked out better than expected. Diameter fits very well and it has a bevel at the edge so it ends up being about even with the bezel in height where they meet. It's handled everyday use pretty well. Couple of light scratches that may be in the coating and not the glass. It's funny how little the scratches bother me when I know that they can be gone in 5 minutes. 
My plan was to swap out to sapphire later because I like the orange accents and lighter coloring on my PRW-60 more than the FC version. 
https://www.amazon.com/Zshion-Protector-Hardness-Anti-Fingerprint-Bubble-Free/dp/B07GYT9C9K

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## walloo

Hi all,

I'm hesitating between 60T with nice titanium + glass screen protector and 60FC with mineral glass but resine bracelet.
Some advices ?
Thanks


----------



## Eric.S

walloo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hesitating between 60T with nice titanium + glass screen protector and 60FC with mineral glass but resine bracelet.
> Some advices ?
> Thanks


Don't understand the question. Did you mean FC version is actually sapphire glass?

It all comes down to personal preference. This model has a very shallowly recessed crystal, almost flush with the bezel. I'd choose sapphire every time. Personally do not like bracelet anyway.


----------



## SSingh1975

I like the blue dial sapphire version but the titanium look overall (makes the watch more of a daily wear/office attire). Are the bracelets interchangeable. I have this wild thought of getting the blue dial and then putting the titanium bracelet on it if I can get the bracelet separately. Does the titanium model have a different case build VS the resin models?


----------



## GaryK30

According to G-Central, the PRW-60T-7ACR is now being sold by Amazon in the U.S.

https://www.g-central.com/mid-size-pro-trek-prw-60t-7acr-now-sold-by-amazon-com/


----------



## Eric.S

GaryK30 said:


> According to G-Central, the PRW-60T-7ACR is now being sold by Amazon in the U.S.
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/mid-size-pro-trek-prw-60t-7acr-now-sold-by-amazon-com/
> 
> View attachment 14188401


You are correct Gary and it's already low stock.


----------



## GaryK30

Eric.S said:


> You are correct Gary and it's already low stock.


Seems kind of expensive. Yesterday Amazon was selling one of the PRW-6000 versions for just $200, which was an excellent deal.


----------



## Eric.S

GaryK30 said:


> Seems kind of expensive. Yesterday Amazon was selling one of the PRW-6000 versions for just $200, which was an excellent deal.


That was really good deal. All I see recently is $600 for the standard green accent version.


----------



## Eric.S

GaryK30 said:


> Seems kind of expensive. Yesterday Amazon was selling one of the PRW-6000 versions for just $200, which was an excellent deal.


Yeah really expensive especially considering it's not sapphire, nor is the bezel or case titanium. Just a titanium bracelet.


----------



## Bruno28

where can we buy these from?

Has anyone bought from this store? seems pretty low price.
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-prw-60-2aer-watch-casio-pro-trek-prw-60-2aer


----------



## yankeexpress

The triple-sensor ani-digital PRG-600YL-5 was the Amazon Daily Deal yesterday at $119. Mine arrives later today.


----------



## GaryK30

Here's a new PRW-60 review.


----------



## Funbags

yankeexpress said:


> The triple-sensor ani-digital PRG-600YL-5 was the Amazon Daily Deal yesterday at $119. Mine arrives later today.


Wow that's a great deal

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## sakotrg

Seems strange the titanium version would not have the sapphire glass, yet the FC does. I hope you guys were right on the FC having the sapphire because I ordered a PRW-60FC-1ajf thanks to this thread.


----------



## Eric.S

sakotrg said:


> Seems strange the titanium version would not have the sapphire glass, yet the FC does. I hope you guys were right on the FC having the sapphire because I ordered a PRW-60FC-1ajf thanks to this thread.


Checked Casio Japan website and it says prw-60fc has "内面無反射コーティングサファイアガラス", which based on google means inner AR coated sapphire.


----------



## Odie

Bam


----------



## Funbags

don't know if it's a good deal but Prime Day 
Casio Men's PRO TREK Quartz Sport Watch with Titanium Strap, Silver, 22 (Model: PRW-60T-7ACR) 
$259
I don't like the metal band, or I would get it


----------



## jtaka1

Haha. Purchased and canceled twice. I'm not digging the ti bracelet either.


----------



## basedonreallife

It's difficult for me to tell - in the version with the blue watch face, what color is the case where it attaches to the watchband?

I'm having trouble deciding between the blue and black watch face.


----------



## drooartz

basedonreallife said:


> It's difficult for me to tell - in the version with the blue watch face, what color is the case where it attaches to the watchband?


It's a dark blue.

My blue one came in today. Been interested to try a ABC watch, and the size and style have had me watching this one since it came out. Finally pulled the trigger last week and have it on wrist today.

First impressions are good. It's a little bigger than I like for an office watch (today's probably the only day I'll wear it at work, as I wasn't about to leave it in the box when it arrived here), but not by much. For hiking it will be about perfect. Setup was simple and it does sit nice on the wrist. It's replacing a GShock square that I just never connected with. Will be curious to see how much I wind up using the ABC features out on the trail. I do like having one radio-sync watch in the box, good to have a reference for setting the others.


----------



## Odie

Keep an eye out in the sales forum, I may be selling my black FC Prw-60.


----------



## terids

I have always had my eye on the PRW-7000-8, but last week decided to buy a PRW-60FC black. While it is a beautiful watch, I still can't take my eye off the PRW-7000-8. One downside of the 60 is how long it takes to display world time, as I use this feature a lot, but boy do those hands take their time spinning there.

Does anyone have a prw-60 and a prw-7000 to show a side by side of the sizes? I can't seem to find it anywhere, but am worried that the 7000 may be a little too big. The 60 is a great size! 

Thanks!


----------



## Eric.S

terids said:


> I have always had my eye on the PRW-7000-8, but last week decided to buy a PRW-60FC black. While it is a beautiful watch, I still can't take my eye off the PRW-7000-8. One downside of the 60 is how long it takes to display world time, as I use this feature a lot, but boy do those hands take their time spinning there.
> 
> Does anyone have a prw-60 and a prw-7000 to show a side by side of the sizes? I can't seem to find it anywhere, but am worried that the 7000 may be a little too big. The 60 is a great size!
> 
> Thanks!


7000 is definitely bigger than the 60. My 6.5 in wrist can take 60 but 7000 was too big.

That said, 7000 is a whole different league in terms of functions (sunrise/sunset, fishing, moon phase) and quality (sapphire, STN) and much cleaner dial.


----------



## terids

Eric.S said:


> 7000 is definitely bigger than the 60. My 6.5 in wrist can take 60 but 7000 was too big.
> 
> That said, 7000 is a whole different league in terms of functions (sunrise/sunset, fishing, moon phase) and quality (sapphire, STN) and much cleaner dial.


Thanks. My PRW-60FC actually has sapphire and STN as well. The biggest upgrades for me would be the horizontal compensation on the compass, and the world time being displayed in digital instead of analogue.

Honestly, I'm more than happy with the 60FC. I can't seem to source a 7000-8 for under £550 and would probably end up paying import fees. I don't think that is worth the two upgrades I would get out of it, plus I'd be taking a gamble on the size of it ^^

I'll keep a PRW-70FC on my wishlist though


----------



## Eric.S

terids said:


> Thanks. My PRW-60FC actually has sapphire and STN as well. The biggest upgrades for me would be the horizontal compensation on the compass, and the world time being displayed in digital instead of analogue.
> 
> Honestly, I'm more than happy with the 60FC. I can't seem to source a 7000-8 for under £550 and would probably end up paying import fees. I don't think that is worth the two upgrades I would get out of it, plus I'd be taking a gamble on the size of it ^^
> 
> I'll keep a PRW-70FC on my wishlist though


It's a wise decision!


----------



## WristMate

Hi all,

I've really enjoyed reading this particular thread today and seeing your strap mods on the awesome PRW-60. 

This has made me think about replacing the strap on mine. 
The inner luminating strap from the Casio PRG-650 Night Safari could be quite handy for me. Being able to locate my watch in the dark could be really useful. 

This leads me to ask if the PRG-650 strap would fit the 22mm strap inserts of the PRW-60.
I've had a fairly indepth look online but can't seem to locate a size for it and or if it is compatible.

Any ideas or pointers would be very much appreciated.


----------

